# rough idle and accelleration 92' Sentra SE-R



## Mdncool (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a 92' Sentra SE-R, when i'm sitting at a red light the car is idling rough, and when i go and hit the gas, especially on hills the car will stammer or stutter like it's trying to get more air. It sounds like it is going to stall but then it's fine.

i read to change the pcv valve, i already have new spark plugs, new air filter, new fuel filter, any other cheap fixes???

thanks for any input!:newbie:


----------

